# Greetings from Hungary!



## Pax (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello everyone!
I really like this portal!
I hope we can share a lot of information with you.
Im a member of a Hungarian research team. 
Our Website: A magyar roncskutatók hivatalos honlapja - Nincs elfeledett történelem!
You can find intereting pictures at the "kepgaleria"

Best Wishes!
Lajos Legrady


----------



## Tiger (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy! I'll have a look around your site, it looks interesting!


----------

